# Threading die tool Holder



## Tom O (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s a video showing the making of a die holder and tap follower


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 24, 2020)

Another one for the todo list!


----------



## Janger (Jul 26, 2020)

Well one comment that handle on the die holder could easily crush your fingers or hand since he's running it under power. It would just have to grab a bit and off you go to the hospital.


----------

